# Arizona HB2135 effective July 3rd 2015



## aztaxidriver (Oct 19, 2014)

This is critical. There is good news and bad news regarding Arizona HB2135 that became law July 3rd 2015 you need to be aware of.
The good news is that prior to HB2135 you technically were diving uninsured without state required minimum liability insurance if you did not have 24/7 commercial insurance on personal off app time. This is because drivers were routinely had their policies cancelled and claims denied once their insurance company found out. Some insurance companies even considered that to be insurance fraud. HB2135 made it illegal to cancel or non renew the policy simply for driving as a TNC. Also prior to HB2135 the Arizona Department of Insurance could not recognize anything but a 24/7 personal or commercial vehicle. Now you have freedom to review with your insurance carrier to see if you are adequately insured.adequately insured without fear of being cancelled or non renewed. . The arizona department of insurance will also be able to recognize a hybird policy once they become available.
The bad news is that you must have had your personal policy in effect for 60 days prior to informing your insurance company that you are diving with a TNC effective February 29th 2016. While on app you strictly have liability insurance with the TNC. You will have no full coverage or non insured motorist while app is on. HB2135 will not extend your personal policy while app is on. This is of importance to lien holders.You have until March 1st 2016 to inform your personal insurance company you are driving with a TNC and obtain a endorsement to keep your coverage. Typically this costs less than $20 in other states. Failure to do so will subject you then to cancellation or non renewal.

Please refer this link for confirmation:
http://www.iiabaz.com/News/SiteAssets/Pages/News/Bulletins/2015Bulletins/2015-11.pdf


----------

